# Need help on new Motoebecane Road Bike bike.



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Need help on new Motoebecane Road Bike*

I am looking to get a new road bike to start road biking with friends. I am 6'1.5" tall with a 32.75" Leg Length/Inseam and weigh 205lbs.

I went to a local bike shop and tested the 58cm Trek 1.5c and it felt really comfortable (leg extension wise, stand over height, and reach).

Based on that bikes geometry, and on the following notes below, which would be a good fit for me in the Motobecane line?
1.) I wont do to many hills. If i do, I figure a compact 2 gear up front (34/50) with a 28/29/30 in the rear would be fine. If not available in my size I can move to a 3 gear setup.
2.) I prefer a shimano setup over the SRAM for shifting. Minimum of 105 series if using shimano as i dont like the shifting style on the lower shimanos.
3.) I have a budget of $1,000. If something is better for a little more I may go up to $1,300 max.
4.) I am starting to practice for the Seagull Century (in Salsbury) and am doing about 40-50 miles now on a tank of a bike (33lbs). So anything will seem lighter then my current bike. 

Looking at some of the bikes on bikesdirect and bikeshopwarehouse, I see that some 58cm frames have similar geometry sizes to some 55.5/56cm bikes (Effective top tube, Standover, etc).

Thanks again.


----------



## stephen9666 (Apr 7, 2010)

BD released a new Motobecane frame this year that has very similar (or the same) geometry as the Trek 1 series. So if the 58cm Trek fit you, then the 58cm Moto should fit.

There are several models using this frame, here's just one.
Road Bikes - Motobecane Sprint - Ultegra Sale


And this link will show you the geometry of the Trek 1.5:
Trek Bicycle


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

Bear in mind that different bikes with the same size measurement (typically seat post length) can fit radically different depending on effective top tube, head tube length, and angles. BikesDirect/Motobecane is REALLY skimpy on their geometry and usually don't have the head tube length posted. But at the least, compare effective top tube measurements vs a bike you have already tried and know the size of. Effective top tube is a much better measurement than seat tube which is almost a worthless measurement at this point due to slopping top tubes on many bikes.

Regarding gearing, a compact with 28t in the rear will be sufficient if you don't do many hills. You might even be able to get away with an even smaller cassette depending on your preferences and fitness level. A triple is often nice so you can have tighter gearing and a smaller cassette as compact doubles with a large cassette often having larger tooth gaps, especially in your "prime time" most frequently used range (i.e. 17MPH +/- a few MPH).


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the responses so far.










Above are my measurements. How do the measurements above map to the bikes below assuming I want the French Fit most of the times with also an occasional Eddy Fit? 

1.) Motobecane GrandSprint - 56/58 cm 

2.) Motobecane Gravity Team - 55.5 cm 

3.) Motobecane Century Comp - 58 cm 

4.) Condor SuperBird S6-D - 58 cm 

Windsor Knight - based on geometry page it doesnt look like a good fit (initial thought of buying this).


----------



## stephen9666 (Apr 7, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Bear in mind that different bikes with the same size measurement (typically seat post length) can fit radically different depending on effective top tube, head tube length, and angles. BikesDirect/Motobecane is REALLY skimpy on their geometry and usually don't have the head tube length posted.


If you look at the link I posted, there is quite an extensive geometry chart. The angles, head tube length, effective top tube etc. are all identical on the model I posted to the Trek 1 series.

However, these are valid points when considering frame geometry between different brands.

To the OP-

The Grand Sprint is another bike that uses a frame that is an exact copy of the Trek 1 series, dimensionally at least. Follow the links I posted and you'll see they're the same.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

I will try out a Cannondale CAAD10 3 Ultegra at a local bike shop tommorow and comfirm that a 58cm fits me good. Once I do, I think I'll pull the trigger on the Condor SuperBird S6-D - 58 cm . Seems like an ok started bike.

Based on the inventory thats left at Bikes Direct and BikeWarehouse, I think for a Shimano, this would most likely be the best option.


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

MD_007 said:


> I will try out a Cannondale CAAD10 3 Ultegra at a local bike shop tommorow and comfirm that a 58cm fits me good. Once I do, I think I'll pull the trigger on the Condor SuperBird S6-D - 58 cm. Seems like an ok started bike.


So you are going to waste the time of the LBS associate just to just fit and sizing and then turn around and buy online? 

:mad2:

I bought a bike from BD, myself. But I wouldn't dream of wasting the LBS's time. If you need a fit, you should probably pay for it...

Just out of curiosity, are you just using the seat tube measurement for sizing or did you confirm that the rest of the geometry matches. Cause seat tube measurements don't mean much of anything, you fit a bike based primarily on top tube and then based on your preference for head tube (amongst other geo measurements, excluding seat tube which is a useless measurement when comparing bikes).


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

stephen9666 said:


> If you look at the link I posted, there is quite an extensive geometry chart. The angles, head tube length, effective top tube etc. are all identical on the model I posted to the Trek 1 series.


For their Motobecane and Windsor lines, the Geo isn't as in depth. Most Motobecane geo's don't include head tube length, for example.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> So you are going to waste the time of the LBS associate just to just fit and sizing and then turn around and buy online?
> 
> :mad2:
> 
> ...


I already did a fit using the Cempetitive Cyclist instructions.

I'm using the seat measurements based on the sizing I just did at home measuring inseam, trunk, forearm, arm, thigh, lower leg, Sternal Notch, and total Body Height.

Ok, so with your assumptions I should aim for 56.1-57.7 in the top tube. The condor fits into that. Because of my indecisiveness I'm wondering if its worth paying $300 more for the Carbon verson or Flight S6D of the Condor as it will absorb the road shock more. The problem I have is the fear of Carbon being more fragile then alluminium and the bike failing on the floor and being damaged if Carbon but only nicked if aluminum.


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

The Motobecane Grand Sprint is a good compromise with the peace of mind of an aluminum frame in the main triangle and the comfort of a carbon ride in the seatstays. 

Also, the Grand Sprint has a MUCH lighter wheelset with the Vuelta XRP Pro SL (1522g) vs the Vuelta XRP Pro (2021g) on both of the Condors. Rotational weight is the single biggest factor in a bike's responsiveness, moreso than geometry or frame material.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree but the 58cm version of the grand spirit sold out. I think the 56cm version might be to aggressive in the riding position unless I could modify it. It's top tube is 1" to short s the Condor 58.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

I would actually prefer the 56cm grand spirit though.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, anyone have bikes direct phone number? Can't find it on there website.


----------



## sgalante (May 5, 2009)

I don't believe BD has a direct phone number. There is someone however that usually monitors the posts in here when they aren't too busy with trips abroad to work on configurations with the facilities that produce the bikes.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the responses. 
Riding the Carbon Madone today at the bike shop was pretty awesome as it certainly abosorbed more road feel then the Trek I tried over the weekend.
Based on my price point and availability though, I think I'll just pull the trigger on the Condor SuperBird S6-D - 58 cm. In the future I can get lighter wheels for it once I become a more proficient rider. More so then the bike, the engine (myself), needs to become more conditioned.


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

MD_007 said:


> I would actually prefer the 56cm grand spirit though.


BD still has some of the orange Grand Sprint 56cm in stock


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

jazzbolicious said:


> BD still has some of the orange Grand Sprint 56cm in stock


Sorry, meant to say I need a 58cm version.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

Did you receive the bike yet? I'm wondering what you think. BTW: How tall are you and what is your inseam? (I'm looking too and leaning toward the 58. Which size did you end up with?


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got the bike. It's awesome. My measurements are found in this thread. I bought the 58cm size and assembled with the spd pedals it came with it was 20.48 lbs according to REI's scale.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

MD_007 said:


> Just got the bike. It's awesome. My measurements are found in this thread. I bought the 58cm size and assembled with the spd pedals it came with it was 20.48 lbs according to REI's scale.



I saw you listed your height in two different places (post #1 and post #4) and they are different. So I was just trying to confirm.

In post #1 you say 6'1" something. In the data table it says you are 180cm which converts to 70" or 5'10".

So I was a little confused as to which is actually correct. Thanks.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

Plus, I would like to hear how the fit is once you get it together and rolling for a bit. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ahh sorry. 180cm is correct.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am not a racer and prefer te more eddy/French fit for my bike and this came in a good fit. 
My only complain is the crappy saddle it came with. It has little padding and I will be replacing it.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

MD_007 said:


> Just got the bike. It's awesome. My measurements are found in this thread. I bought the 58cm size and assembled with the spd pedals it came with it was 20.48 lbs according to REI's scale.


Sorry to ask so many questions. I read back through all your posts and I was not 100% certain which bike you actually settled on. Could you confirm that please? Thanks.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

Was it the 58 version of this one? 

Road Bikes- Condor FLIGHT S6D


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

58cm condor.


----------

